
SanDisk Announces 1TB SDXC Card - peterburkimsher
https://www.sandisk.com/about/media-center/press-releases/2016/western-digital-demonstrates-prototype-of-the-worlds-first-1terabyte-SDXC-card
======
overcast
This is a duplicate of the previous discussion from this morning.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12539310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12539310)

~~~
dang
Yes. We've moved all the comments there. Thanks!

